# Elf file type



## sossego (Mar 11, 2012)

If anyone has java installed, what is the elf header in /usr/local/bin/java?


----------



## xibo (Mar 11, 2012)

*I*t's a symlink to /usr/local/bin/javavm, which is a shell script over here.


----------

